

FBI Blames North Korea for Sony Hack - DangerousPie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-30555997

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8773149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8773149).

